# Now you have a signal & now you don't



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I have a SHARPSHOOTER 2000 and things have been fine and all of a sudden the last few week or so, I noticed that sometimes I will have a great signal on most of my OTA's (high 90's) then a few minutes later the signal will just disappear. I can go up in the attic and disconnect the cable and reconnect it and I am back in business. It might stay perfectly fine for a couple of days then do this in and out business again or might go out again a couple of minutes later.

System:

Sharpshooter 2000 (mounted outside - 27 feet above ground)
Channel Master 7777 Pre-Amp
OTA runs on it's own line (NO DIPLEXing) 
Radio Shack 4-way distribution amp under the house for distribution to 2 TV's and 1 AM21 downstairs


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Sounds like either the pre-amp on the SS-2000 or the CM7777 is flakey.


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

fluffybear said:


> Sharpshooter 2000 (mounted outside - 27 feet above ground)
> Channel Master 7777 Pre-Amp
> OTA runs on it's own line (NO DIPLEXing)
> Radio Shack 4-way distribution amp under the house for distribution to 2 TV's and 1 AM21 downstairs


You have a total of three amplifiers in your system. That's about 1 1/2 too many.

I'd try removing the 7777, make sure that the power inserter for the SS-2000 is connected properly, and see what happens.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Tower Guy said:


> You have a total of three amplifiers in your system. That's about 1 1/2 too many.
> 
> I'd try removing the 7777, make sure that the power inserter for the SS-2000 is connected properly, and see what happens.


I'll give that a try and see what happens.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

You might have a dirty or wet connection (likely outdoors).

Another thing...less likely...is a flakey power supply. Come to think of it, though, a wet connection could be causing the PS to drop out, and unplugging resets it.

But, I was thinking about a problem I had with a commercial power supply once. Unplugging the power or fuse would make it come back....found that several wires had not been soldered inside the power supply (one was on the fuse holder)!
I even replaced the preamp before finding this.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

kenglish said:


> You might have a dirty or wet connection (likely outdoors).
> 
> Another thing...less likely...is a flakey power supply. Come to think of it, though, a wet connection could be causing the PS to drop out, and unplugging resets it.
> 
> ...


Good thought but the connector on the antenna (only wire which goes outside) has a water tight connector on it with a rubber seal but I will check it out. I'm really starting to side with the idea of a flakey power supply.


----------

